# Merry Christmas



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I hope you all have a great Christmas and a safe 2007. Can you believe it's actually 2007, wow how time flies!

I hear that it's not gonna snow back there either so it looks like both coasts will have something in common this Christmas; no snow and decent temperatures. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

same to you and the entire LAPD family


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I join with my brother from the west coast to extend from the granite state sincere wishes for a very Merry Chistmas and a Happy and Safe New Year to all of you in the land of our birth (Massachusetts) or anywhere else this message may reach;.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!:alcoholi: :t: *
*STAY SAFE!!*


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Merry CHRISTmas everyone and a very Happy New Year to you all!! For those of you also joining me in the pleasure :crazy: of working this glorious holiday, take extra care to be safe!! God bless!!

:xmas:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

No doubt, I'll be hitting the bottle. The family and this time of year drives me to drink. Wheww!!!:alcoholi:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone :santa: ... i hope this new yr will be a good one for all of us!

Sending my best wishes to all of u accross the little pond :t:


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas!! :martini:


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas, I'm one of the luckY ones to get the day off... First time for everything!:santa:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all!

I have tonight off, but I'm working Christmas day, 4pm-Midnight. Anyone else working?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone !! Stay Safe !!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Happy Holidays!

Working tonight and new years eve....

Take care!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> I have tonight off, but I'm working Christmas day, 4pm-Midnight. Anyone else working?


I'm working 0600 to 1800 hours on Christmas Day. Christmas actually fell on my regular day off this year but I volunteered to cover another guy's shift. Besides, I'm taking next week off work & spending New Year's in Germany - whoo hooo!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Anyone else working?


Got it off...Will be having filet minyon and baked stuffed shrimp:-D


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Have a great Christmas and New Years, be safe brothers and sisters...too many funerals last year.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Been off til Wed.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas Guys!!


while wrapping presents I found a bottle of grey goose i bought like a year ago. Weird... but i'll be consuiming it with my two sisters in a little while we hang out with our mom and dad. 


whoever is working? stay safe. I'll be out on an 8 tomorrow (meaning I'll be hiding in the truck watching movies with my partner whenever we have downtime)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:xmas: Merry Christmas to all the Members of the site.:xmas:
Stay Safe and Have a Healthy and Happy 2007...


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

A Happy and Safe Holiday wish for all from Coast to Coast.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

To all, 
Remember the true meaning of this holiday and stop and give thanks, for each other, our families, our health, our jobs and to our troops overseas away from their loved ones. Best to all and see you in the new year, spending it with Sam, always a good decision...and family too
Buford T


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> I have tonight off, but I'm working Christmas day, 4pm-Midnight. Anyone else working?


I hit the trifecta this year....8-4 and 4-12 on Christmas Eve, 4-12 on Christmas night and 4-12 on New Year's Eve....on the plus side however, I think I have arbor day off in 2007 if anyone wants to go plant a tree

Seriously, Merry Christmas and be safe, not just today but everyday!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Merry Christmas from sunny S. Florida. Hope y'all have a safe Christmas and Happy New Year. We all feel for everyone who has to work on Christmas, you and your families are in our prayers. Thanks for watching out for the rest of us and get home safe to your loved ones!!!!

Cheers


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.
I'm not on the job yet (working at a drug store currently), but I am working Christmas from 8am to 8pm. Already did 12pm - 9pm on Christmas Eve.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Let's see...

Christmas Eve lunch with some family
Christmas Eve dinner with more family
Christmas Day lunch with yet more family.

That's enough for me. Took an overtime shift 4-12 Christmas Night to pay for some of this madness.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, after seeing my credit card bill. :wacko: 8O 
I worked a Sobriety Checkpoint Sat night.
Back to mids Monday... 
The plus side is I'll have all day to enjoy Christmas with family.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Good Morning and Merry Christmas,

Working day,eve today so I'll probably be running through every thread on Masscops. I wish all your families a safe and happy day. Take time to appreciate those you care about the most.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas and stay safe


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Buford T said:


> To all,
> Remember the true meaning of this holiday and stop and give thanks, for each other, our families, our health, our jobs and to our troops overseas away from their loved ones. Best to all and see you in the new year, spending it with Sam, always a good decision...and family too
> Buford T


Amen bro.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I worked last night until 11:00, working today as well. My first time working on Christmas...and my three year old niece that I saw for like an hour was begging me not to leave and not to go to work....awww....missing her already 

Stay safe everyone (that includes all of you who are not working)!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone! Sorry I didn't get here yesterday...didn't get home till late...I actually enjoyed working yesterday...good times had by all


----------

